# SUV/Truck Topper Rear Loader Overhead Rack



## Auzivision (Feb 13, 2012)

While looking for ideas on rear top loaders, I didn’t find anything around here using the search function. With all the crafty cleaver projects, I figure surely this has been discussed before.

Following are a few quick videos to give you the idea:
https://youtu.be/WL_GPV96PXc
https://youtu.be/2xK3dyN1Us0
https://youtu.be/OCcLJzZocdI
https://youtu.be/9uduY1gVzTU
https://youtu.be/XGqt04oAPak
Loosely based on a 1979 patent:
https://www.freepatentsonline.com/4175905.pdf

Garage storeage idea:
https://youtu.be/Idjas7esg0w

Any photos, ideas, solutions, part source, or trouble spots would be greatly appreciated.

What do you think?


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 6, 2012)

Picked up a old Thule roof rack on CL and ordered a set of these INNO IN420 rollers. 

https://youtu.be/kTdIVisRDIY

Still contenplating how I'm going to get the boat up there and have a few ideas after staring at an old broken garage door opener and drinking a few beers.

I'll update after making some progress.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 7, 2012)

The topic has been covered and there are some pretty crafty devices out there for doing just what you are describing. I can't remember the title of the thread but some of the links in the thread were these or something like these. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGqt04oAPak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ1WxVHPlvQ&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL_GPV96PXc&feature=related


----------



## rusty.hook (Jun 23, 2012)

I used a piece of pipe and had a big bolt welded to the bottom, then I found an old 9 to 12 hp motor scraped. I took the part that has the two hold down brackets on it and slide it over the pipe and had a piece under it welded to the pipe to keep it from sliding down. I would pick up the back of my boat put it the holders and clamp down real tight then pick the front end up and walk it around put it on my roof bracket and tie the front down to my bumper. Had it that way for about 4 years, worked real good for me. Looked like a green turtle coming down the road. When I got to the lake I would take the big nut off and put everything in truck.
See rough drawing below, just click on drawing and it will expand.


----------



## azekologi (Jun 25, 2012)

I 2nd the vote for Thule (properly pronounced "Too-lee", not Tha-ul, btw). I've racked my last 6 cars with their products, for various applications, and their stuff is top notch. I'm not a Yakima ("Yuck-ima"  ) fan at all...not that they're a bad product, I just don't like their stuff.

Thule products aren't cheap if you buy new, but it's easy to put together what you need from Craigslist or eBay. Their customer support is awesome and it's easy to p/u the little odds and ends (barends, plugs, etc.) from your local bike shop. I believe they have some roller products as well, just check out their website then look to CL or eBay.

Good luck!


----------

